# Which Brand is good for Poodle Puppy?



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This is what I fed Asta:






Healthy Puppy Food | Nature's Recipe


Nature’s Recipe® puppy food supports healthy growth with single animal sources. Our dog recipes have the nutrition your pet needs at this active stage.




www.naturesrecipe.com


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I've been feeding Rhonda Purina One Healthy Puppy Formula. That's what she was eating at the breeder and her Vet concurred. I add a probiotic to her food (Forti Flora) in the morning. Over time, that should help with the soft stools.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

You'll get so many different recommendations it can make your head spin. One thing to try, if your pup has been having loose stools, is simply cut back on the amount you are feeding, and see if it clears up. If that doesn't help, then changing the protein source might be a good idea. My guy came to me on a beef based kibble, but had constant runny poop, no matter what. Switching him to a salmon based kibble cleared it up practically overnight.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

i've found canned pumpkin to do the trick for loose stools. sometimes puppy tummies are sensitive to glycerine in training treats or high fat chews like bully sticks. is it possible that your pup's treats might contribute to softer stools?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cyxgy411 said:


> My boy is now 17 weeks, but he has been having soft stool for half a month.
> We really wanna know if the food is not good for him.
> Now we are feeding him the taste of wild puppy one.
> Please share what you guys give your poodle(puppy) to eat!
> Thank you!


With soft stools for two weeks, what does your vet say? Have you had your pup seen or taken in a stool sample?


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

cyxgy411 said:


> My boy is now 17 weeks, but he has been having soft stool for half a month.
> We really wanna know if the food is not good for him.
> Now we are feeding him the taste of wild puppy one.
> Please share what you guys give your poodle(puppy) to eat!
> Thank you!


Good morning  I think I know why your dog is experiencing soft stool. Probiotics can cause this in canines due to allergies side effects or too high of lvls. The food you are feeding seems to be loaded with them. We feed Victor hi pro plus classic Hill's science diet is another good one. I put images below to all of them. I also put instructions for transitioning to new food. If you have any questions about these brands or the ingredients. Example (recalls ‐ safety or what is chicken meal?) I can provide a detailed explanation and what ingredients to look for. Hope your pup gets to feeling better and this helps.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If he's been eating the same food since you brought him home and has only recently developed this issue I strongly recommend checking with the vet first. There are other reasons that might cause this and they're pretty easy to rule out by your vet. 
Even if the issue is the food just randomly changing it could even make things worse.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

Our breeder sent us home with Purina Pro Plan Puppy toy breed and some Stella and Chewy freeze dried raw. We are maintaining the PPP and switched to Primal, mostly because it's what our other dogs eats. His stools are fine. While I prefer to feed Primal, I realized he was an "eater" and needed a lot of calories, so I kept the PPP because it is so calorie dense. I'd have to stuff him using the Primal.

He's now 7.5 months was neutered last week, and I cut him back to 2 feedings a day while still giving the same calories. Eventually I'll stop the PPP. But in any case, both dogs have not had any issue with their stools, and the other one is 4.5.


----------

